# Aulani Offer (Hotel)



## ocdb8r (Aug 7, 2012)

http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/special-offers/extra-nights-offer/

Interesting that they are already undertaking significan't "enhancements" including expansion of the pool area and closure of Makai Preserve.  http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/about-aulani/aulani-resort-expansion/


----------



## slum808 (Aug 7, 2012)

ocdb8r said:


> http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/special-offers/extra-nights-offer/
> 
> Interesting that they are already undertaking significan't "enhancements" including expansion of the pool area and closure of Makai Preserve.  http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/about-aulani/aulani-resort-expansion/



While neet to see, the makai Preserve was taking up to much prime space right next to the pool. The price to swim with the Stingrays was way to high to attrract enough business. I'm interested to see what they end up using this space for.


----------

